# 24V VR6 0-60 time?



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

Anyone??


----------



## brent0226 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: 24V VR6 0-60 time? (art.clemens)*

I emailed vw and for the jetta they said 8.2 seconds... could probably pull it to 60 in mid 7s


----------



## Integrale (Aug 1, 1999)

*Re: 24V VR6 0-60 time? (brent0226)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I emailed vw and for the jetta they said 8.2 seconds... could probably pull it to 60 in mid 7s[HR][/HR]​Mid 7's....?? This car is much faster.


----------



## jimker55 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: 24V VR6 0-60 time? (Integrale)*

i agree!! the 12v vr6 is in the mid 7's this car is faster than that!


----------



## brent0226 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: 24V VR6 0-60 time? (jimker55)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i agree!! the 12v vr6 is in the mid 7's this car is faster than that![HR][/HR]​not when your 24v VR6 is connected to a tiptronic slushbox like mine is


----------



## 16th valve (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: 24V VR6 0-60 time? (brent0226)*

When Road & Track first tested the 12v VR6 MK4 GTI with 174hp and 181ft/lbs. they got a 0-60 time of 6.8sec! And I believe it cause the car hauls ass! I want to know what the 200hp and 195ft/lb. car does. I bet its like 6 secs. flat. With a pro driver that is. And what does it do in the quarter mile.


----------



## bdw31 (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: 24V VR6 0-60 time? (16th valve)*

I'd say my GLI feels like low-mid 6s


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: 24V VR6 0-60 time? (bdw31)*

Has anyone ever posted a time slip for a *Manual* 24v VR6?
I know there is one for a 24v Jetta flying around here.


----------



## Auditor (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: 24V VR6 0-60 time? (aliengti)*

I'mn guessing mid to low 6 second 0 to 60. I've read a lot of other posts and this seems to be the popular vote. Just a guess till someone gets to the track or a magazine gets their hands on one,


----------



## Fusker (Aug 5, 1999)

*Re: 24V VR6 0-60 time? (Auditor)*

yeah, don't know what's up with that crack-headed response from VW. The old 12v was always between 6.8-7.4 in all the magazines I ever saw...and that is usually with a car that isn't even broken in. 7 flat at worst on the 24v....more likely mid 6's


----------



## Turbonium20V (Jun 30, 2002)

*Re: 24V VR6 0-60 time? (Auditor)*

AWP 1.8T= 0-60mph in 6.5 seconds on a GTi
GLI VR6 24V= 0-60mph should be 6.0-6.3 on a GTi


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

*Re: 24V VR6 0-60 time? (Turbonium20V)*

One parameter that we all seem to be missing is the gearing ... a 24V VR6 6 speed does not hit 60 in 2nd but in 3rd and that extra shift will increase the 0-60 time by a couple of 10ths cpmpensated a bit by the increased hp.
A chipped 24V VR with the rev limiter moved up should hit 60 in 2nd at about 6600-6700 rpms and that will make it quicker.


----------



## carma (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: 24V VR6 0-60 time? (pal)*

I don't think that's entirely true, I recall "M this 1" stating 2nd gear could just make 60 before or right at redline. M, like to chime in?


----------



## Racers Heaven (Sep 24, 2001)

from what i hear its around 7.8...personally i really think its the 6-speed thats killing the car. MPH is horrible around 87 mph...on my 24v


----------



## truckasaurus (Feb 27, 2001)

I had my GLI at the strip last weekend and (don't laugh, it was my first time ever at a dragstrip) my best time was 16.50. I have no idea if that is good or bad but I know that a good driver that knows what he's doing at a strip could easily break into the 15s. Besides my suspension the car is stock.


[Modified by truckasaurus, 7:36 PM 8-2-2002]


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

*Re: 24V VR6 0-60 time? (truckasaurus)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I had my GLI at the strip last weekend and (don't laugh, it was my first time ever at a dragstrip) my best time was 16.50. I have no idea if that is good or bad but I know that a good driver that knows what he's doing at a strip could easily break into the 15s. Besides my suspension the car is stock.
[HR][/HR]​I think you need some practice







... I did a 15.4 with my 12V 5 speed stock. And with cams and chip and a slightly slipping clutch and a bad shifter rod I did a 15.2 and can definitely break into 14's with this setup (power and tq wise about the same as a stock 24V motor) and a new clutch.


----------



## Slynus (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: 24V VR6 0-60 time? (pal)*

Gearing does have a lot to do with it. Which is why the corrado SLC goes 0-60 in 6.4 stock, give or take a few tenths depending on the article. Also, many guys are putting the R&P from a Corrado VR6 in their trannies, not just a trend.


----------



## Fusker (Aug 5, 1999)

*Re: 24V VR6 0-60 time? (Slynus)*

7.8....get serious...yeah, that's it, it's the biggest most powerful engine yet to be put in the IV....but it's one of the slowest...yeah


[Modified by Fusker, 12:19 AM 8-3-2002]


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

*Re: 24V VR6 0-60 time? (Fusker)*

3.36:1 
2nd 2.09:1 
3rd 1.47:1 
4th 1.15:1 
5th 1.19:1 
6th 0.98:1 
Reverse 3.99:1 
Final 1 3.94:1 
Final 2 3.09:1 
Gears 1-4 use Final 1 of 3.94 => 60 mph in 2nd gear will happen at 6620 rpms which I think is beyond the stock redline so you would need third.


----------



## 24VGLi (May 20, 2002)

*Re: 24V VR6 0-60 time? (pal)*

I can hit 60 in 2nd just before the cut off.


----------



## OnE.EIGHTT (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: 24V VR6 0-60 time? (24VGLi)*

I went cruising in my brothers friends GLI which is bad ass by the way, but he had to shift like everytwo seconds when getting on it. but nice car.


----------



## Fusker (Aug 5, 1999)

*Re: 24V VR6 0-60 time? (OnE.EIGHTT)*

Yep, I went and tested it, despite the calculations above, 60 in 2nd at about 6200 rpm with red-line being 6500


[Modified by Fusker, 6:45 PM 8-4-2002]


----------



## gtiglxvr62000 (Feb 1, 2001)

*Re: 24V VR6 0-60 time? (Fusker)*

Just thought I'd mention that there is a difference between what the speedometer says and what the actual speed of the car is..
By law car companies have to calibrate the speedo to give a higher indicated speed reading than the actual speed of the car. So going according to the speedo is pretty close it will be off by a few MPH...
Just enough of a difference that you might have to shift into third to reach 60 or 62(100 KPH).


----------



## vwericvw (Apr 25, 2002)

You guys that have the car, or test drove it, and got to 60mph in second gear need to remember something. Lots of cars, especially german ones it seems, have a speedometer thats says you are going faster than you actually are. Motor Trend magazine mentioned this once with BMWs. I think its so the car goes out of warranty faster if you ask me. I've gone past plenty of those police MPH radar signs on the road and with my wheel and tire setup i should be going faster than my speedo says, but if i go past a radar when my speedo is at 40mph, the radar will say 37 or 38mph. I think guys with Sentra SE-Rs have the 2 shifts to 60mph problem, and also some have complained red line is supposed to cutoff at 6200, but they can get to like 6500. WHATEVER, only an accurate radar would be able to tell you. But with a chip when they are available, you will be able to reach 60mph in second. When you think about it though, unless you are just trying to acheive a 0-60 time, which only matters on paper and if you are going to stop accelerating at 60mph, shifting at like 6700 rpms without cams will probably acheive slower quarter mile times and you will have less of a chance of winning a race on the street/strip. 
*OK, well the guy above me posted the same thing while I was typing my post, and eating, then went to the bathroom, etc. Didn't expect this forum to move that fast, It never really moves at all.* 
ERiC 


[Modified by vwericvw, 4:17 AM 8-5-2002]


----------



## brent0226 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: 24V VR6 0-60 time? (gtiglxvr62000)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Just thought I'd mention that there is a difference between what the speedometer says and what the actual speed of the car is..
By law car companies have to calibrate the speedo to give a higher indicated speed reading than the actual speed of the car. So going according to the speedo is pretty close it will be off by a few MPH...
Just enough of a difference that you might have to shift into third to reach 60 or 62(100 KPH).[HR][/HR]​I have to disagree about the law. People have said the Jetta is off by 2-3 MPH. That's EXACTLY what I've noticed passing Radar screen and according to Climatronic. However, my mom's Expedition shows her actual speed, as recorded by the radar devices on the road. If her spedo says 40, the radar says 40. If my spedo says 40, the SAME radar will say 37. But my Climatronic will say 37. All Fords I have seen display the exact speed.
edit - typed tiptronic instead of climatronic


[Modified by brent0226, 8:25 PM 8-4-2002]


----------



## vwericvw (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: 24V VR6 0-60 time? (brent0226)*

I agree also, VW service can get pretty bad and this is one way they will not have to service your car under warranty as much, because everyone knows not to actually go to a VW dealer out of warranty. And if they don't know, they only make the mistake ONCE! Now excuse me while I go kick myself for thinking VW would actually repair or replace my tranny under powertrain warranty without wanting to replace every transmission part NOT covered under the warranty first.
ERiC


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

*Re: 24V VR6 0-60 time? (Fusker)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Yep, I went and tested it, despite the calculations above, 60 in 2nd at about 6200 rpm with red-line being 6500[HR][/HR]​At 6200, the gearing calculations indicate a speed of 56.25 mph- off the speedo by about 3.75mph which is in the realm of the analog speedo error.
My Climatronic unit digital speed is always off (lower) by 2-4 mph compared to the speedo speed.
0-60 is not everything though and that 6 speed is the best VW tranny I have ever driven and the ratios are perfect!!


[Modified by pal, 8:44 AM 8-5-2002]


----------



## Fusker (Aug 5, 1999)

*Re: 24V VR6 0-60 time? (pal)*

True, it's a standard bench-mark, but not a very real world application Probably the most over-rated standard used in cars. Why not use 0-100? It's just as plausible to happen in the real world. Regardless, it's very very close to hitting 60 in 2nd....then again, how long does an extra shift take? surely not the full second (or more) that a 0-60 time of 7.8 would indicate? I'm thinking at worst it adds .3? I'm certainly no race-car expert. Then again, a chip that would raise the red-line to say, 7k would apparently make a huge difference just by doing that


----------



## dohc (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: 24V VR6 0-60 time? (Fusker)*

Why are the redlines so low on the new 24v's. Multivalves were ment to wound out, Garret needs to get youz guys a chip soon.


----------



## Fusker (Aug 5, 1999)

*Re: 24V VR6 0-60 time? (dohc)*

if I'm not mistaken, red-line is 6500...where does that put the actual MPH? like 58.9 or something?


----------



## brent0226 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: 24V VR6 0-60 time? (Fusker)*

quote:[HR][/HR]True, it's a standard bench-mark, but not a very real world application Probably the most over-rated standard used in cars. Why not use 0-100? It's just as plausible to happen in the real world. Regardless, it's very very close to hitting 60 in 2nd....then again, how long does an extra shift take? surely not the full second (or more) that a 0-60 time of 7.8 would indicate? I'm thinking at worst it adds .3? I'm certainly no race-car expert. Then again, a chip that would raise the red-line to say, 7k would apparently make a huge difference just by doing that[HR][/HR]​I'm sure it hits 60 in second. Volkswagen would be dumb to make it hit 58 MPH because that'd really hurt ONLY the original benchmarking figures.


----------



## gtiglxvr62000 (Feb 1, 2001)

*Re: 24V VR6 0-60 time? (brent0226)*

[Modified by gtiglxvr62000, 4:35 PM 8-5-2002]


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

*Re: 24V VR6 0-60 time? (Fusker)*

quote:[HR][/HR]if I'm not mistaken, red-line is 6500...where does that put the actual MPH? like 58.9 or something?[HR][/HR]​58.97 at 6500 mph in 2nd.
The final drive for gears 1-4 on the Turbo S and the 337 6-speed is 3.88 with a 3.42 first and a 2.11 second-
At 6200 it hits 56.58 in 2nd and 59.32 at 6500
[Edit] I have added a new *Utils* section to my site that has the Gearing Calculator tool and has all the manual Mk IV trannies in there to start playing with. Feel free to download to view or play with ... enjoy!!
http://mistralvr6.vwmafia.net


[Modified by pal, 9:57 PM 8-5-2002]


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: 24V VR6 0-60 time? (pal)*

the gearing math that Peloquin transmissions gave me has worked to a T everytime. it puts MPH= (RPM x D) / (336 x R/P x final drive). D = diameter of wheel used, 336 is a constant. if we use your gearing #'s, so i don't have to look anything up, we get for 2nd gear:
225 45/17 tire 
D = 225mm / 25.4mm/inch = 8.86" tire width
8.86 x 0.45 = 3.99" sidewall height
3.99 x 2 = 7.97" + 17" = 24.97" overall diameter
MPH = (6500 x 24.97) / (336 x 3.88 x 2.11) = 59mph
as you can see, the car will hit 60 in second. even if the car had a fuel cut off right at 6500 the momentum alone would carry it across that barrier. so since the fuel cutoff is a couple hundred rpms higher, it's a no brainer. just by spinning the motor to 6700 yeilds = 61mph


----------



## corpsedub (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: 24V VR6 0-60 time? (art.clemens)*

you guy's need a chip..even the vavletrain on the old 12v can rev SAFLY to 7k...you need cams to make power there though..but that's not the case in the 24v...you should make decent power up there too..


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

*Re: 24V VR6 0-60 time? (M this 1!)*

quote:[HR][/HR]the gearing math that Peloquin transmissions gave me has worked to a T everytime. it puts MPH= (RPM x D) / (336 x R/P x final drive). D = diameter of wheel used, 336 is a constant. if we use your gearing #'s, so i don't have to look anything up, we get for 2nd gear:
225 45/17 tire 
D = 225mm / 25.4mm/inch = 8.86" tire width
8.86 x 0.45 = 3.99" sidewall height
3.99 x 2 = 7.97" + 17" = 24.97" overall diameter
MPH = (6500 x 24.97) / (336 x 3.88 x 2.11) = 59mph
as you can see, the car will hit 60 in second. even if the car had a fuel cut off right at 6500 the momentum alone would carry it across that barrier. so since the fuel cutoff is a couple hundred rpms higher, it's a no brainer. just by spinning the motor to 6700 yeilds = 61mph[HR][/HR]​My calculations in the post just above yours yield 59.32 at 6500 rpms ... did not take momentum into account. But thanks for reinforcing my calculations


----------



## JohnnyQuest (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: 24V VR6 0-60 time? (Fusker)*

quote:[HR][/HR]True, it's a standard bench-mark, but not a very real world application Probably the most over-rated standard used in cars. Why not use 0-100? It's just as plausible to happen in the real world. Regardless, it's very very close to hitting 60 in 2nd....then again, how long does an extra shift take? surely not the full second (or more) that a 0-60 time of 7.8 would indicate? I'm thinking at worst it adds .3? I'm certainly no race-car expert. Then again, a chip that would raise the red-line to say, 7k would apparently make a huge difference just by doing that[HR][/HR]​It's funny you should mention the time it takes for extra shifting....the September issue of European Car has a big article on transmissions, it compares a GTI with a Quaife (sp?) six-speed sequential to a jetta 5sp and a New Beatle turbo S with the 6 speed. Very interesting article, they liked the six speed alot and also mentioned that one of the reasons the Jetta did so well was aerodynamics. So, seems to me a GLI is a great combo based on that article, too bad they didn't have one of those in the comparo......
J


----------



## 24VGLi (May 20, 2002)

*Re: 24V VR6 0-60 time? (JohnnyQuest)*

I thought our six speed was the same as the TT's and the 337's?


----------



## prana (Jul 31, 2001)

*Re: 24V VR6 0-60 time? (pal)*

quote:[HR][/HR] even if the car had a fuel cut off right at 6500 the momentum alone would carry it across that barrier. [HR][/HR]​Not true, momentum carries the final _v_ but will *not* increase car speed. Otherwise, it violates simple laws of motions, well, Newtonian law anyways








Also, tests conducted with 2 people + extra load in the car (200kgs load) says the 4motion takes 7.4s from 0-100kmh. But definitely, our gearing is different, I cannot reach 100kmh in 2nd. I has to be in third.
Those numbers are from a very high clutch dump, we dont usually do as normal drivers. Wallets not phat enough....









quote:[HR][/HR]Fahrleistung (bei Leergewicht + 200 kg) 
0-80/100km/h  4,9 / 7,4 

0-400/1000m  15,6 / 28,7 

Elastizität 60 - 100 km/h, 4./5. Gang  - / 9,0 

Elastizität 80 - 120 km/h, 4./5. Gang  - / 9,0 

Höchstgeschwindigkeit [km/h] 235 

Standgeräusch/Fahrgeräusch [dB(A)] 86,0 / 74,0 

[HR][/HR]​
The Golf is even quicker. Ask DanielT, he did some nice tests on his Golf...










[Modified by prana, 10:58 AM 8-7-2002]


----------



## prana (Jul 31, 2001)

*Re: 24V VR6 0-60 time? (pal)*

quote:[HR][/HR]3.36:1 
2nd 2.09:1 
3rd 1.47:1 
4th 1.15:1 
5th 1.19:1 
6th 0.98:1 
Reverse 3.99:1 
Final 1 3.94:1 
Final 2 3.09:1 
Gears 1-4 use Final 1 of 3.94 => 60 mph in 2nd gear will happen at 6620 rpms which I think is beyond the stock redline so you would need third.[HR][/HR]​Compared to...
quote:[HR][/HR]
1. 1st gear 3,42 

2. 2nd gear 2,11 

3. 3rd 1,43 

4. 4th 1,09 

5. 5th 0,87 

6. 6th 0,72 

7. R 3,24 
[HR][/HR]​


----------



## JohnnyQuest (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: 24V VR6 0-60 time? (24VGLi)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I thought our six speed was the same as the TT's and the 337's?[HR][/HR]​It is, and it mentions that in the article as well. Something to the effect of, if you like the feel of the 225 hp quattro TT it's because it's a totally different design then the audi/vw 5 speed trannies. And they mention that it's the same one they put in the NB Turbo S. Wish I had the mag with me at work so I could give you a direct quote, but I gotta get somethin done tonight








J


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

*Re: 24V VR6 0-60 time? (JohnnyQuest)*

The 337/Turbo S/TT and 24V VR have the same tranny internals and setup but differ in the bellhousing (4 cyl vs 6 cyl) and some of the gear ratios (final drive 1 and I think 1st and 2nd).
See my earlier post or have a look at my Utilities section on the site in the sig for details.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: 24V VR6 0-60 time? (pal)*

o.k. prana, general physics 1 & 2 were about 8 years ago for me so it gets easier for the mix up of words. again without going to book for an exact definition of the word, inertia would then carry it over. it still feels like it should be momentum though. just because the engine has ceases to give motive force, doesn't mean the car will not generate more speed. just like a baseball pitcher, that ball aint traveling 90mph when it's still in his hand. it's the force that's applied that generates the terminal velocity. that is the point i was making, might not of been the right words but you know what i meant. time for a refresher course on terminology i guess.


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

*Re: 24V VR6 0-60 time? (M this 1!)*

quote:[HR][/HR]o.k. prana, general physics 1 & 2 were about 8 years ago for me so it gets easier for the mix up of words. again without going to book for an exact definition of the word, inertia would then carry it over. it still feels like it should be momentum though. just because the engine has ceases to give motive force, doesn't mean the car will not generate more speed. just like a baseball pitcher, that ball aint traveling 90mph when it's still in his hand. it's the force that's applied that generates the terminal velocity. that is the point i was making, might not of been the right words but you know what i meant. time for a refresher course on terminology i guess.[HR][/HR]​You're correct with the definitions M this 1!








Momentum is mass multiplied by velocity and hence inertia in motion ... man I did not know I'd have to visit Newton's laws of Physics after all these years


----------



## oleg (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: 24V VR6 0-60 time? (pal)*

Sorry to disappoint some of you, but inertia does not accelerate the car.
It will carry it over DISTANCE, but the SPEED will never go up once the
force is no longer acting. This is middle school physics, not even physics
1 & 2.
F = m*a, if F=0, a(cceleration)=0.
Once the ECU cuts off the fuel, RPM will not go up, the speed of the car will
not go up. Inertia will keep it moving with the same speed for 0.0000...1sec
until friction and aerodynamic drag will slow it down even more.
Sorry, this thread is turning into a physics discussion, but it is not the first
time that I see references to inertia that supposedly keeps the car
accelerating. Wrong.


----------



## jfost (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: 24V VR6 0-60 time? (oleg)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Sorry to disappoint some of you, but inertia does not accelerate the car.
It will carry it over DISTANCE, but the SPEED will never go up once the
force is no longer acting. This is middle school physics, not even physics
1 & 2.
F = m*a, if F=0, a(cceleration)=0.
Once the ECU cuts off the fuel, RPM will not go up, the speed of the car will
not go up. Inertia will keep it moving with the same speed for 0.0000...1sec
until friction and aerodynamic drag will slow it down even more.
Sorry, this thread is turning into a physics discussion, but it is not the first
time that I see references to inertia that supposedly keeps the car
accelerating. Wrong.[HR][/HR]​agreed... as soon as the force stops acting on the car, the VERY best it could do is maintain it's velocity (in a frictionless, airless, "physics text" environment!!!). Same deal for the baseball as soon as it leaves the pitchers hand, the velocity decreases as it travels through the air on the way to the plate. 
I bet some people can get to 60 in 2nd due to variance in mfg. but maybe it is not possible?!?
-jfost


----------



## kniedr (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: 24V VR6 0-60 time? (jfost)*

I raced a new my friends new altama se (240 hp manual) this past weekend
and even though i lit up roughly 1/2 of 1st gear i still took him by a car length coming out of 2nd gear
so i think car and driver said they did 0-60 in 6.3 seconds in the new manual altama se


----------



## 83 Rabbit GTI (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: 24V VR6 0-60 time? (M this 1!)*

quote:[HR][/HR]just like a baseball pitcher, that ball aint traveling 90mph when it's still in his hand. it's the force that's applied that generates the terminal velocity. that is the point i was making, might not of been the right words but you know what i meant. time for a refresher course on terminology i guess.[HR][/HR]​Maybe in a vacuum ... but not in an atmosphere. The ball starts slowing down immediately after leaving the pitcher's hand. Actually, it slows down quite a bit by the time it is at the plate. Same with a car. Remove the driving force and the car immediately starts to slow due to friction and wind resistance.


----------



## 24VR6 (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: 24V VR6 0-60 time? (pal)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
My calculations in the post just above yours yield 59.32 at 6500 rpms ... did not take momentum into account. But thanks for reinforcing my calculations







[HR][/HR]​Wanna hit 60 in 2nd? Put 18's on yer dub!!


----------



## Benjamin. (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: 24V VR6 0-60 time? (24VR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Wanna hit 60 in 2nd? Put 18's on yer dub!!







[HR][/HR]​or do your 0-60 test downhill with a tailwind...


----------

